# Do spoos need a fenced in yard?



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

In my experience I think they want a fenced yard to ensure they will get enough exercise (free run). I know its convenient to have on busy days. I know I walk my spoons as often as I can but imo fenced yard is good to have just so they can go as fast as they want in a safe environment. Also I have two spoos so they just usually play with each other in the fenced yard. Idk about having just One poodke though. You could always take the dog to the dog park  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, if you don't have a fence then you might need to have your dog on a leash in the yard. If you do have a fence, you keep the good animal in the yard and bad one out! Then your dog has the freedom to play without getting tangled on a lead. 

You never know when your dog decides something better is across the road to play with and runs out. You risk the chance of your dog getting hit by a car or even dog napped. 

I vote yes to fence!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

A fenced in yard is preferable for all dog breeds for security reasons. To me a fence isn't only to keep your dog in but to keep the other things from getting to your dog. Especially where i live theirs allot of nasty things out there that could do harm . Two walks daily might be good if they're long enough it also depends on your poodles energy level. If i didn't have a fenced in yard I'd walk Jenna an hour each walk if not more to make sure her needs are met. I know allot of people own dogs without a fence and do fine but to me a fenced in yard makes everything allot easier especially if your poodle has a high prey drive like Jenna. Although my opinion is biased since I've never owned a dog without having a fenced in yard


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Some breeders and (more often) rescues have strict "must have fenced yard" rules. Others are more reasonable and if you can convince them that you have a plan for providing exercise, they will drop the fence requirement. Honestly, I'm not sure a fence does much to ensure a dog will get proper exercise. Sure, it's easy to throw the dog in yard and call that exercise, but most dogs won't do much if they're outside alone - they still need human interaction.

That said, it is convenient to have a fence if you want to play fetch or practice off-leash training in a safe outdoor environment or for quick potty breaks. Spoos are fairly active and will need some way to release their energy - especially when they're young. Walking and training might not be enough. You can use a long line _and harness_ in your yard to allow running, but still have some control over the dog.

We didn't have a fence when we first got Katie and even now, there are times when the yard is too wet and muddy for her use. We did / do lots of walking in different areas (for more mental stimulation) and used long lines and retractable leashes in appropriate areas to allow her to release some pent up energy. 

I prefer a physical fence because it does keep things out while keeping your dog in, as True Colors said. I'm also reluctant to rely on barrier training and recall. Some dogs (like Katie) have a strong prey drive and there may not be a strong enough reinforcement or punishment to override instinct.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I do not think a poodle needs a fenced yard. But a fenced yard is a huge convenience for the owner. It is really nice to let your dog out in the yard to go to the bathroom before you've gotten dressed. And at the end of the day, or if it is raining and you don't feel like going out yourself opening the door to a fenced yard is really nice. And of course, a puppy needs to go out in the middle of the night. All of this is much easier if you have a fenced yard, but not impossible if you don't. As Pinkteaji mentioned, a yard is also great if you have 2 dogs who want to play (or if you have playdates for your single dog). But I do think that there are other ways to meet your dog's exercise and bathroom needs.

Poodles vary a lot in their need for exercise. If you get one that is on the low to moderate end of the energy spectrum, two good walks a day would probably be enough so long as you had reasonably frequent visits to somewhere where they could run off leash. Are there any parks near you where dogs can run? I think that a young poodle needs some opportunity to really run. Socializing with other dogs is important too.

Some poodles have much higher exercise needs. I know of one poodle who had to be rehomed because his first owner could not give him enough exercise. His new owner gives him 2 or 3 hours of vigorous exercise per day, and that is really what he needs. (BTW the first owner did have a fenced yard and the second owner does not. But the second owner loves to give his dogs two very long walks each day that include going through fields where the dogs are off leash and chasing balls and small animals.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I vote yes for the fence too. The scariest thing is like it was mentioned, if the dog sees a cat or a squirrel across the road say....and darts out to chase it, a car can be coming right then and hit your dog. When I lived in Idaho, I had 5 acres and thousands of forest service acres adjacent to my land. There was a little dirt lane but it was quite a distance from my house. 

I did not have a fence and my dogs were supervised when outside. But sometimes that was from the kitchen window, so I just made sure they stuck around, which they did for the most part. But Jose` and Lyric, my Doberman would chase a squirrel up into the woodsy part and disappear. I'd have to go call them back. They did come when called. 

Twice, Jose` ran a black bear off my property, once with Lyric and once all by his own self. I hollered for him to come back, which he did, but that bear could have turned and swiped him a good one. Luckily, it was about a 1 or 2 year old bear and he just ran.

I wished I could have a fenced in yard. But it was so large and I was planning to move back to Washington for some time. I really LOVE having a fence here where I live now. I have a small yard which wouldn't be so good for a Standard Poodle but it's fenced! I can let them out and just keep an eye on them and they can't get out and chase anything. And other dogs can't get in. That would creep me out in a neighborhood situation, which it sounds like you live in. It's just protective and convenient. No leashes, just let them out. It's costly, but you'll never regret building a fence. (even if you don't have bears around)lol


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

EVERY dog should have a fenced yard. To keep yours safe, and anything else out. Excercise? Take a walk or go to dog park.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I moved just because of my poodle. I chose this house only because of the large yard!! (Biggest i could find) I believe they need the exercise and to run free everyday. Playing fetch is my favorite way to exercise them
And it's such joy to see them run and smile feeling free ! 
Ps. I exercise them a lot and they can quit when they are exausted and let me know and go back in the cool airconditioned house. Instead of a long walk in the heat sometimes scares me (heat stroke etc)
Even before I got my second dog we had playdates and specially playing fetch till Lou was done and panting. Then do it again later 
I also am terrified of them getting loose even though I practice recall daily. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the perspective! 

My property backs up to a park and has privacy fence all along the property line, but the sides I share with neighbors are open. I would never just rely on barrier training and recall and would probably have a tie out in the yard for quick potty breaks. In general I'm trying to figure out in my head what the backyard will be like with a dog and a 5 yr old sharing the space. I don't think it would be completely cost prohibitive to put up a fence, it's more a matter of doing it in a way that makes it still useable, welcoming space for people and dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoo klaus (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in Japan where land prices are crazy high and the only option to let my dogs run off leash is to sneak into a park with them . Klaus really loves fetching ball so I just have to find us a place to play in ,every day! Sometimes kids play in the parks and we have to find another park to play in ,good and long walks for me and my dogs ,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Lou, I've long thought you had the best dog yard! Lol! It's big and looks nice too! 

My yard is quite huge, but it's broken up weirdly by the garage so I have kind of an extended side yard that isn't particularly connected to the back or front. Hard to explain and I don't have any pics of that part of the yard, but I'm torn about how a fence would break that area up even more.

This is the backyard and I think this area would be easy to fence, it just isn't right now and I wondered if it was a must-do! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I have both a spoo and 2 five year olds that share a yard. For me the fenced in yard is as much for my children's protection as for the dog's freedom. We live in a more rural area than you are describing and in addition to the fenced back yard we do have several acres of pasture, openland and woods plus a pond all very far from a road. The kids and the dog both enjoy the unfenced spaces when I can supervise them but I would be very uncomfortable with them (kids or dogs) being out there alone. We do have bears, foxes, coyotes, etc in the area. In truth the fence won't really deter strange animals with the exception of other dogs...but it gives the kids a boundary when I am not in the yard. We do still use the backyard as a family space...small patio, grill, chairs are all out there. 

As for a spoo needing a fenced yard...as others have said, I think a fenced in yard is beneficial to the majority of dogs, regardless of breed. Maybe not an absolute necessity, but definately beneficial. Dusty does not like to play outside alone, so he doesn't get any exercise that way, regardless of the fence, but it is nice for quick potty breaks and it was great when he was a younger puppy for offleash training. He is now pretty reliable off leash and I am comfortable taking him around our front and side yards without restraint, although as I said we are _very _far off any roads. The second we begin a walk down the driveway to the neighbors house the leash goes on, same goes for the direction of the pond. 

If you are concerned about mixing the children's play area with the puppies potty place, you could always designate a specific place in the yard for pottying and train the pup to use it...you could mark it off with garden stones or even put an expen or small kennel there for training purposes, then remove it once the dog is trained to using that location. That also makes cleaning up easier. Dusty prefers to "go" in the mulch around the shrubs, out of the main play areas. 

If money is not a major issue in fencing the yard and the neighborhood rules allow it, I don't think you would regret it however I also don't think I would let not having a fenced yard deter you from getting a spoo. There are other ways to get them exercise, potty training and off leash experience. Good Luck.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sure everyone here is tired of hearing about my little Isabel (chihuahua) that was killed by a neighbors stray dog. And no, a fence wouldn't have helped because the dog came right to my front door, but, I would NEVER let my dogs out without a fence to protect them from stray dogs. 

I recently went to a dog show, and the movement class had 25 dogs of all sizes. Though the class was judged as one, the small dogs were asked to wait for the big dogs to go, then the big dogs were asked to go a distance away and wait for the small dogs. I found out later this was because at the same show last year, as the dogs were waiting for their turn to go, a husky suddenly turned around, grabbed a chihuahua and killed it in an instant. Not something you would expect. Both dogs were on leashes.

I just feel a fence is the best way I have to protect my dog. BTW, I do have PTSD and I may be a bit paranoid.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

americangirl said:


> Lou, I've long thought you had the best dog yard! Lol! It's big and looks nice too!
> 
> My yard is quite huge, but it's broken up weirdly by the garage so I have kind of an extended side yard that isn't particularly connected to the back or front. Hard to explain and I don't have any pics of that part of the yard, but I'm torn about how a fence would break that area up even more.
> 
> ...


Thank u so much! I'm glad u like my yard. I'm just trying to do my bestest fory babies 
Your yard looks liks it would work perfect, even though I didnt understand its shape LOL it looks great on the picture! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with everyone recommending a fenced in yard. Even though we don't leave Darku outside unattended, the fence is great for us -- it lets me play with my dog off leash in the convenience of my yard without worrying whether he might wander out or someone / some other dog might wander in. It makes a nice easy to use safe space for outdoor games where Darku can safely romp around since I don't want to deal with getting the dog back and forth in the car and to the park everyday. I don't know what shape your yard is, but it's got to be better than trying to play fetch inside the house!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just basically believe large dogs need space to run. Little poodles may get enough exercise playing fetch in a large living room. But standard poodles are large dogs so they need large area to move 
I heard several friends tell me they wanted a large dog but "didn't have enough space" 
And I am not a little but very paranoid... LOL about my babies safety health and happiness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

If you can't let them out to run and play safely, then Yes, they need a fenced in yard.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

This is an issue I've been working out for myself as well. My problem is that not only is our property larger at about an acre, it is semi-wild with trees, brush, a creek and many tiers. The surrounding property is owned by the highways dept., wooded and on a steepish slope. Only certain sections of our place are flat, so deciding what type, where and how much to fence is a tough decision. We only have so much flat space for sports activities, and we have access "road" ways for our small tractor that we use for maintenance, so everything gets really complex and expensive with gates and slopes.

The spoo we are close to bringing home is 4 years old and has a rock solid recall. We wouldn't be leaving him outside when we aren't right there, in any case. He routinely goes jogging off lead with his breeder and family pack in the woods behind their house and he has been called off chasing a bear with a gentle verbal come and no other problems (very high prey drive on that boy). We did foster a lab x for a year and we had her off leash with us in the yard with no problems, so I'm left thinking it may not be worth the hassle to fence. IDK.

If I was in your shoes and had a flat yard, I would definitely fence it.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterling would lose his mind if he had to be walked on leash his entire life. He really does "need" to have a fenced yard to run in and he does!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Our yard is neither flat nor grassy, but Katie seems to like it.
stick fun

We only fenced in a small portion of it immediately adjacent to the house.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

We have a 6 foot fence around our place and a six foot security gate at the front. As the men were installing the gate puppy Bridget showed everyone how she could fit underneath. The men had to add an extra rail to the bottom. Then she showed us how she could fit between the the gate and the post where the hinge is. we had to fix that. Then she found holes all along the neighbours side fence. One day when we were away our lovely neighbours came over and puppy proofed all the side fences. Now the dogs can't get out and we feel we can breathe easy, but it is hard making fences toy poodle proof, when the ground is uneven. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> I moved just because of my poodle. I chose this house only because of the large yard!! (Biggest i could find) I believe they need the exercise and to run free everyday. Playing fetch is my favorite way to exercise them
> And it's such joy to see them run and smile feeling free !


I agree with this. There is no way my spoo would get enough exercise without being able to run off leash every day. Our upcoming move to a more urban area (ie. very small yards) is going to be challenging, because I'll have to rely more on dog parks, which I do not care for. It makes it so much easier if you have a safe place to fetch without having to worry about other peoples' dogs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Qarza, aren't you worried about hawks being able to get to you poodles? I have seen hawks circle Swizzle, even walking him on a lead.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

CT Girl, me too!! I had Misha out the other day (on a leash) and just across the street on the neighbors chimney sat a HUGE hawk just staring at my Misha!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I started to vary the times when I take Swizzle out because one hawk started watching us from my roof each and every morning. I have seen them take rabbits so I know they could take Swizzle. I am so glad the hawk only watched Mischa. It is scary isn't it? I am always scanning the sky now, I have become a little paranoid.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I put a link to our news in another thread, of an eagle that dropped a miniature poodle into a senior's facility here in BC. The eagle had taken the poodle from who knows where, but it dropped her into the senior's facility and they kept her. They named her "May", since she was dropped into their facility in May, lol. Anyway, I had my pit bull and border collie in a house with no fenced yard for their entire lives. They really only needed a ton of exercise until they were 4 or 5, then they settled down and never left our yard. We have a busy family and took them out for walks and runs everyday, and the kids played with them outside every day. So it can be done! But now I have fence for my poodles and I love that


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We don't have a fence but even if we did, I don't know that I would let Lexi outside by herself. We have had bear, fox, deer, coyote, squirrels and rabbits in our yard. That being said, we are on a dead end street, with a cross road on one side of our yard. The running, fetch and play we do is on the opposite side of our house which backs up to an alley, that nobody uses and then a field on the other side of that.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I lived in a townhouse that had NO yard with two standard poodles and they were just fine. 

If you have a yard, I think a fence is important if you plan on letting your dog out off leash, but if you have a tie out, then I don't see why a fence is necessary. It's incredibly convenient to just let the dog out in the yard, but I much prefer going on outings to the park, beach, etc. to let my dog run.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> EVERY dog should have a fenced yard.


This would rule out a whole lot of people being able to own dogs. Including some on this forum. IMO, a fence, while a good convenience and practical safety measure for some, is not an imperative. 

We live in the country on some acreage. The horses and sheep out here are fenced and the chickens have a coop, but there's no fence for our mpoo. He is *always* accompanied by someone when he's out on the property and his recall is pretty terrific, if I do say so myself.roud: Is it 100% guaranteed? Nah. (What is? Dogs sometimes escape fences, uninvited critters and people sometimes gain entry.) _Vigilance_ is key, and we're well satisfied with the level of safety and exercise we provide Chagall on his home turf. 

One of the most fit and well-exercised spoos I know belongs to my second cousin who lives in an apartment in New York City. Her spoo girl Rosie is out romping in Central Park and walking for blocks along city streets daily. Belaboring the point a bit here I realize, but my opinion remains a dog and a fenced yard are not a "must" combination. I'll just stick with every dog should be safeguarded and exercised every day, his or her owner's way.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Everyone has fences here, so it isn't an issue. In area's where a fenced yard is not the norm I would hope the dogs had free run somewhere off leash at least once a day. If not around the house then in a park. I can't imagine my dogs not being able to run free. I have a smaller yard, but it wraps around the sides of the house. They have burned a track in a giant U. I would not want to own a dog without a fenced yard, but I know in some areas of the country a fence is optional. 

What about an electric/underground fence? I know some areas use those instead of a physical fence. I learned about them when I got my whippet and every source said it was ineffective for a whippet and not to rely on them, but it might be enough for a poodle.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I started to vary the times when I take Swizzle out because one hawk started watching us from my roof each and every morning. I have seen them take rabbits so I know they could take Swizzle. I am so glad the hawk only watched Mischa. It is scary isn't it? I am always scanning the sky now, I have become a little paranoid.


Would a pepper spray work against an attacking hawk? Just an idea.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I think a fence is best also. We have a small tall fenced area for bathroom breaks, and guest dogs, and when Sandy is in heat that is her only turnout. During the day though she gets to free run around outside of the fenced are (we have an acre fenced for horses and 1.5 unfenced). Only when I'm outside with her and that's how she's been brought up so she knows that she's only allowed down the long driveway when she has a collar and leash on. I have a empty lot on oneside that just has goats on it and it's fenced..and on the other I have a old wire fence that someone put up at one point. So that does help.

She loves her free runs. I'm sure spoo's are the same. Sandy gets the biggest grins on her face when she flies around the yard.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We don't have a fenced yard, but I'm always out in the yard with my dogs and all of three of them herd nicely around IC the yard with a good, solid recall.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

My situation is quite different from yours. I can't afford to live in a house (rent is one thing - problem with living in a house in this area is the utilities!!!! They'll kill you in a house!), so I live in a 650 square foot, one bedroom apartment with 2 young large dogs (my 2 year old Spoo and a 19 month Golden) and 1 small dog (Italian Greyhound). I'm use to owning sight hounds (Afghans, Whippets, Borzoi, Italian Greyhounds), and when I lived in a house I did a lot of rescue, and at that point I have a fenced yard. Now I have a small patio area that's enclosed, but not sufficient for my dogs to run. The apartment complex I live I chose an apartment far in the back of the complex nearly a mile away from road access, and many of the people here don't own cars, so there's very little traffic. I do allow my 2 big dogs to potty off leash since there's a brick wall surrounding the complex - and they'd have to go quite a ways to get near a road. They both know to stay close and have a solid recall, but they are NEVER EVER allowed out without me right with them. They also go to the dog park every night for a good round of fetch and play. 

Honestly, my Spoo is very low energy and very obedient and loyal - she seldom leaves my side regardless, even when she has over an acre of fenced in grass to run and play in at the park. The park is more for my Golden's benefit who does love a good long game of fetch. My little one goes on a tie out ATTACHED TO A HARNESS! NEVER EVER EVER use a tie out or long line with a collar! If the dog takes of running to chase something or play and hits the end - it's far better for the pressure to hit their chest then their neck, I've seen dogs snap their necks and die from being on a long line or timeout and hitting the end going full speed!!!

I'm also in a wheelchair - which in some ways makes exercising them easier. I get up at 5 am and use my mobility scooter at full speed to take the 2 large dogs for a good run to burn off their energy (3-4 miles for my Golden, still building my Spoo's endurance, so she climbs on the scooter and sits between my feet on the scooter after about 2 miles when she lets me know she's had enough exercise. This is ALWAYS done on leash with leashes attached to harnesses. 

When I was very heavy in rescue work I actually preferred homes WITHOUT a fence as long as the people had a solid exercise plan and understood the necessity to keep the dog leashed at all times when not in a secure area - and I wouldn't adopt to people that had or planned to use dog doors. Fences are great for exercise and potty breaks - but I've had a few situations where a dog was left outside unattended and a stray animal climbed over the fence and attacked them, or they escaped the fence because they weren't being watched close enough. A few times this ended in the dog getting killed by a car. 

So my opinion? Fences are a good way to allow a dog to run and play off lead especially if you have more then one - but with a solid plan to provide adequate exercise, it isn't an absolute necessity. I think many rescues and breeders that say they require a fenced yard if you talk to them and they feel comfortable that you have a good plan to provide adequate exercise without a fence they may still be willing to let you have a dog. I know many good dog owners that wouldn't have a dog if they had to have a fence because of their living situation - myself included. But you won't find happier, healthier, better exercised dogs then many that live around me - the majority of people in my apartment complex have one or more dogs. And there is a small fenced area provided - although I avoid I since I don't know what the health of the dogs may be that have been in the very concentrated area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Would a pepper spray work against an attacking hawk? Just an idea.


I wouldn't think so. They move way too fast and will have done too much damage and/or carried away the dog by the time you realized what was happening. A great horned owl picked up and carried off my friend's kitten from 5 feet in front of her and she didn't even have time to yell. They thought they were safe with an owl nest on the property because they only come out at night, right? Not so much, unfortunately.


----------

